# نانو شيلد و تركيب افلام العزل الحراري لواجهات زجاج مبنى محموعة التميمي



## نانو شيلد (3 يوليو 2014)

*نانو شيلد و تركيب افلام الديكور لواجهات زجاج برج السريع*



برج السريع احد الابراج السعوديه الذي تم تركيب واجهاته الزجاجية 
بافلام الديكور من شركة نانو شيلد 
افلام نانو شيلد الأمريكيه هي أفلام غير قابلة للخدش او النزع او تغيير اللون
بسبب وجود مادة معالجة بالأشعة فوق البنفسجية بتقنية النانو الذكيه التي تتميز بها منتجاتنا من نانو شيلد














































































الفرع الاول :
الدمام - طريق الخليج - محطة نفط - مقابل دارين مول




جوال مدير المعرض / 
0560044234


خريطة فرع سيهات على جوجل









الفرع الثاني :
الدمام - حي الشاطئ طريق الخليج بجوار موبايلي و الاتصالات 


جوال مدير المعرض / 


0546411164 




خريطة فرع حي الشاطئ على جوجل










​


----------



## نانو شيلد (6 يوليو 2014)

*رد: نانو شيلد و تركيب افلام العزل الحراري لواجهات زجاج مبنى محموعة التميمي*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNKm2WyeqYU​


----------

